# Sri Lankan cooking



## mahliya (May 16, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a good cook book that has great sri lankan recipes? I'd love to learn how to cook these types of dishes but haven't been able to find a book with good recipes.. usually the book just has a lot of beautiful pictures.. and I'm not able to find the ingredients here in Toronto.

Thx


----------



## grumio (Apr 16, 2006)

The Complete Asian Cookbook by Charmaine Solomon has a Sri Lankan section, and she's from Sri Lanka, fwiw.


----------

